

Poking a sleeping giant - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/poking-a-sleeping-giant/swizec/2825

======
drivingmenuts
So, how much is given back to the original creator of the photo, which
postme.me is using to generate profit?

------
danso
I thought this was going to be about how a small postcard startup poked Apple,
which decided to make its own Cards.app

That said, I have a DSLR and thus have way more sendable pictures on my
computer than I do on my phone. Also, writing a postcard is something I want
to sit and be deliberate about, not just impulsively do on the phone.
Hopefully postme.me finds its niche there (the cheaper price is nice too)

------
j45
Interesting article.

Some thoughts:

\- how many people don't access the internet where they are travelling.

\- A written postcard means a lot to people. I don't get many but someone
stood in a physical place in the world to send something to me is something to
keep. Maybe as our culture moves forward receiving a typed postcard will be
okay.

If someone could get the postcard handwritten and sent out.. maybe we have
something.

------
igorw
API?

------
wavephorm
C'mon e-cards aren't new at all. There have been hundreds of e-card websites
pop-up, and die off over the years. They all eventually had to turn to spam
and splatter their websites with ads just to stay afloat.

